# Does your Chi walk upright on his/her back legs?



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Lola, 6 months old does this alot...usually when she wants something. We haven't taught her to do this! We first noticed it when going to see her at the breeders home. 
when she is begging for something she will go up onto her back legs and balance with no trouble at all and WALK!...for ages! it's so freaky! and rather cute of course! everyone who sees her doing this is amazed...I have never seen a dog do this before or be able to do it for any length of time...is it a Chihuahua thing??


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

My Godric walks on his back legs for extended periods of time as well.
Chihuahuas do insane things.

Kristi, one of our members here posted this a while back, her pack is out of control talented haha.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

That video is hilarious!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

LOL That video is darling, how did she train him to do that????


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Kristi said she just started doing it randomly and then she started encouraging it lol.

She made a few posts a while back during Christmas, they're still around. I just had that video bookmarked from showing my mum it reminded me of this.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Smeagol also likes to stand and walk on his back legs. Sometime he looks lke he's dancing. He can walk back and forth on his back legs from the sofa to the coffe table. 

Hahaha...I still remember that video. I'm still lmao watching it again. Very talented chi!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyra will stand on her hind legs and twirl when she wants something. I brought her to a friend's house one day, and her young son's friend was over eating chips. She started to pop up onto her hind legs and turn, and he gave her a bit of chip each time she did. Now she does it whenever she wants anything.

But, my real hind leg walkers are the Italian Greyhounds. Those guys are friggin' meerkats.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

rico will do it if we say "baile arriba"--dance up...it is funny


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a Lola aswell! and also loves to walk on her hind legs!! sometimes she amazes us at how long she does it 4!!
Penny does it when her dinner is coming up! xx


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes Glyn does this a lot, especially when im in the middle of putting tea out...


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*walking upright*



Kezza said:


> Lola, 6 months old does this alot...usually when she wants something. We haven't taught her to do this! We first noticed it when going to see her at the breeders home.
> when she is begging for something she will go up onto her back legs and balance with no trouble at all and WALK!...for ages! it's so freaky! and rather cute of course! everyone who sees her doing this is amazed...I have never seen a dog do this before or be able to do it for any length of time...is it a Chihuahua thing??


Yes, Lavender does this, especially when she's excited. She will walk upright, backward, right in front of me, and I have to be careful not to step on her! I think it must be easy and fun!

Jeanette


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

haha that video of Oakley is amazing!!. Yes Cici dances on her back legs ALL the time, when she wants something and when she is mega hyper. I don't really encourage it though because I'm scared in case she damages her legs when she starts proper hoping on her back legs :L so I try and ensure she doesn't do it too much, it's the cutest thing though!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

wow! that video is amazing! just shows you how smart these little ones are...they don't deserve to be looked down on because of their small stature!;-)


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

MyLittleCici said:


> haha that video of Oakley is amazing!!. Yes Cici dances on her back legs ALL the time, when she wants something and when she is mega hyper. I don't really encourage it though because I'm scared in case she damages her legs when she starts proper hoping on her back legs :L so I try and ensure she doesn't do it too much, it's the cutest thing though!


yeah...I was thinking that too...could it do damage in the long run?
I have no control over Lola doing this...I'm thinking that coming from a 'pack' of Chihuahuas it was her way of standing out from the crowd and getting what she wants! lol.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

The video is hysterical! Gracie does that when there is snow on the ground...She's always trying to figure out how to get her feet out of it! 

She walks on her hind legs upright all the time. When she's on a leash and sees something she wants to growl at, she will rear up on her hind legs and walk and growl at the same time! My husband says she thinks she's more intimidating that way, but in reality, she looks like a little growling clown and is quite hard to take seriously!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

kimr said:


> The video is hysterical! Gracie does that when there is snow on the ground...She's always trying to figure out how to get her feet out of it!
> 
> She walks on her hind legs upright all the time. When she's on a leash and sees something she wants to growl at, she will rear up on her hind legs and walk and growl at the same time! My husband says she thinks she's more intimidating that way, but in reality, she looks like a little growling clown and is quite hard to take seriously!


hehe..that's so funny! we were saying recently...'what if she does it out on the lead...it's going to look so funny!' :-S


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Heidi will balance on her hind legs when we are out walking sometimes. She is a total Meerkat though coz she does it to watch people or dogs in the distance or if her bro and sis run off into the undergrowth and she is too scared to follow them..
She has only walked on her front legs once though. When she accidently walked into a patch of nettles, poor baby!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, mine do it and i think it's so cute!
Dillon walks to the side doing it, esecially when i have a treat or he is wanting someones attention. lol


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

We taught Lily "walk" as a trick. She will walk on her back legs to us for her treat/food. (Thanks for the NILF link!) We also taught her "spin", which she just stands up on her back legs and turns in a circle. My daughter thinks Lily is a ballerina.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep. Alfie dances on his hind legs when he's excited or wants something, he can travel all round the room like this. I think it's definitely a breed trait because I've seen Chi's on tv doing it too.


----------

